# How's This For Laziness ...



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

For my OB! Has anyone "created" a portable ottoman to use with the couch while hanging out and reading? A silly question I know, but when you camp, you are on vacation, right???


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm right there with ya







! We were talking with another RV'r who used a couple of microfiber storage ottomans, the cube variety. They stored their games in the cube, could flip it over and use the tray to hold snacks, or kick back and put their feet up







. The link below isn't exactly what they used, but pretty similar. I think I'm going to look at Target/Bed, Bath, & Beyond.

Good luck!

Tricia

Clicky link to Storage Ottoman


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The thought of an ottoman did cross my mind, I just never acted on it. I like that storage ottoman idea...I'll be watching to see what other ideas pop up


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We picked up a wicker "coffee table" at the local craft store (Hobby Lobby). Perfect for the 31RQS sofa. Rattan and wicker about three and a half feet long and 18 inches or so deep. A nice accent piece for the furniture and lays on the bed while travelling.

I use if for feet, of course, like an ottoman, but also as a table when I sit on the sofa with a snack.

Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We bought one several years ago and use every camping trip. Ours was from Walmart and is just filled with beans or something in a cube shape with a pocket on the side.

Linda


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

We just bought an ottoman from Target the other day! It has a removable top for storage. $39.99!! We've tried it out and it works great!!


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

KurtR said:


> We just bought an ottoman from Target the other day! It has a removable top for storage. $39.99!! We've tried it out and it works great!!


Awesome! Target - here I come! Thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

KurtR said:


> We just bought an ottoman from Target the other day! It has a removable top for storage. $39.99!! We've tried it out and it works great!!


Can you describe it?? I just looked online and the only one I saw for $39.99 was orange and had a basketball on top


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

KurtR said:


> We just bought an ottoman from Target the other day! It has a removable top for storage. $39.99!! We've tried it out and it works great!!


Next time I am in the States I will have to pick one of those up. What a great mod.

Thor


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

What, you don't like the idea of a basketball themed ottoman in your camper?! But seriously, they come in beige or I think I saw a maroun one. They are like the exact couch material in our 31rqs so it matched great- we went with the beige one! Happy shopping!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

My husband complained about the same thing, so I bought this tripod seat thing (tiny triangle seat that isnt comfortable to sit in) and he puts his feet on that. Its the perfect height and stows under the dinnette booth easy.

Also, if totally needed, we can make one of the kids sit on it


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

One side effect of the big step I built in our ROO was that it provides a great footrest for one person. We are planning to get something for the other end of the couch. A couple years ago, we found a little padded cube footstool that we purchased for my wife's Great Aunt. It was a bit smaller than the ones that have been pictured, but it does not have any storage.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

I purchased two wooden footstools from the Bed, Bath & Beyond store, bought some 2" foam, cut a square to fit the top of each and covered with fabric to match the couch, which I bought by the yard from Keystone.

They look nice, I have one in front of each swivel chair. They also double as a snack table.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

mollyp said:


> I purchased two wooden footstools from the Bed, Bath & Beyond store, bought some 2" foam, cut a square to fit the top of each and covered with fabric to match the couch, which I bought by the yard from Keystone.
> 
> They look nice, I have one in front of each swivel chair. They also double as a snack table.


Excellent idea!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I like this idea. Need to get one.

Wayne


----------

